
U.S. advertising for Ebola screeners at airports - bookofjoe
https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/emt-ebola-airport-screener-with-caduceus-healthcare-at-caduceus-healthcare-1434113132
======
bookofjoe
Also here:
[https://www.careerbuilder.com/job/JCL2215Y935XFNT3WD6?ipath=...](https://www.careerbuilder.com/job/JCL2215Y935XFNT3WD6?ipath=CRJR1)

